# New Court Design



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Meh...you guys had the coolest design in the league near the hoop the logo almost looked 3D. Looks like it's gone, too bad

We The North is dope tho


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the new design. I hated the old 3D look, but that grey on black on the baseline looks dope.

Unrelated, but the new Hornets court design might be the best in the league.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://grantland.com/features/nba-court-design-power-rankings/

10. Toronto Raptors

Toronto

This is probably the best court design ever for a franchise that has screwed around with dribbling dinosaurs, ugly multicolored paint designs, 3-D optical illusions, and way too much purple.

The illusion that made it look as if every player that walked under the hoop would trip and fall is scheduled to be cut for this season, and the Raptors have shifted to black sidelines with a stately silver-gray lettering — a foreboding look.

The center logo, a dinosaur claw with a basketball palm, is as good as could be expected given the mascot, and the circle-within-a-circle design echoes the very nature of a sport that involves tossing a sphere through a circle. The Raptors know they tapped a nerve with the “We the North” rallying cry from last postseason, and they couldn’t exactly slap “**** Brooklyn” or “**** Every Other Team” onto their court. 

It’s interesting that the Raps have moved away from true purple and settled on this shade of reddish-purple as their core color. There have long been rumors of a rebranding and possible black-and-gold uniforms, but the Raptors finally look good.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Court design is much improved. I am really appreciating the black outer layer to differentiate from the hardwood. 

Regarding the 3D topic, I will miss opposing commentators worrying about a player hurting themselves on the 'inappropriate standing sign under the basket'.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nicely down, hated the 3d baselines


----------

